# Brad Pitt @ "Babel" Premiere at the Toronto Film Festival 9/9/06 (x12)



## AMUN (12 Sep. 2006)

​


----------



## Muli (20 Sep. 2006)

Ehemals der sexiest Man alive! Ich finde ihn zumindest als Schauspieler grandios! Danke für den kultigen Brad


----------

